# Best rubber dressing



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Im trying to find a nice natural dressing for external rubber, Ive been using megs ASD recently (is this ok?) but want to try something different.

Ok Ive seen loads of threads on here but I am trying to find out which is actually the best and what the pro's are weekenders are using.

What in your opinion is the best or what do you use and like -

303
Swissvax Seal feed
1Z Gummi Pledge
***** Z16

Any others?

Come on guys I need your help!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

bluetrebor said:


> Im trying to find a nice natural dressing for external rubber, Ive been using megs ASD recently (is this ok?) but want to try something different.
> 
> Ok Ive seen loads of threads on here but I am trying to find out which is actually the best and what the pro's are weekenders are using.
> 
> ...


Highlighted in bold are not recommend for exterior rubber but for internal door seals.

Z16 I can recommend and also Autosmart's Highstyle.
No doubt there are plenty more out there


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I've used a few over the years, but for external trim I keep going back to AG Bumper care or badly faded plastics Black wow.


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

I've used the AG stuff and it was ok - as long as you clean the tyre properly first.

However I've just got some Z-16. Quite frankly if anything else is better, I really can't image without seeing it how it could be! Leaves a very dry, very 'new rubber' sheen. Doesn't look like you've put something on, just that you have have brand new tyres in factory condition.

Actually, just re-read the post. The above relates to tyres. The AG stuff actually works pretty well on rubber and plastic trim. But I've noticed after rain some residue streaking down the paintwork. 

Recently tried 303 on the window trim and rubber seals. Nice finish and seems to offer the right kind of protection. Recommended. Haven't tried the z-16 on anything other than the tyres. I think it might be too dry - almost like a light varnish.


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Highlighted in bold are not recommend for exterior rubber but for internal door seals.
> 
> Z16 I can recommend and also Autosmart's Highstyle.
> No doubt there are plenty more out there


i use the swissvax on exterior rubber thats whats its for !! its well worth the money if your cars old and the rubbers faded use either black wow or gtechniq's c4 plastic and rubber trim nano coat depending on how much you want to spend per car etc.


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

I used AG Bumper Care for years but as stated above, always found residue streaking on the paint after rain. For trims and door seals I like 303 and my current favorite for tires right now is Blackfire gel although it is borderline a little too shiny on certain tires. Am going to try Black Wow shortly.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

AG Bumper care will streak if it rain, if just applied and left. Apply it and leave 1/2 hr then give it a good buff with a cotton cloth, this takes off any excess which causes the streaking - it used to always streak on me until i did this.

On Tyres, Chemical Guys New look applied via a sponge, then again left to soak in and buffed off really well will see a nice finish which lasts a while. If you don't like silicon based products for tyres try AG tyre sheen, or Poorboys Bold and Bright - both similar water based spray products.


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys for the come backs,

Well megs ASD seams to be working well for me at the moment, tried a little 303 the other day on a cloth and it didn't seam to do much, maybe you need to spray on?

I do have 1z gummi and rubber stuff to try also, but I believe these are both water based so will not last as much as the ASD.

I have been using the AG tyre dressing for a while now with nice results on tyres but recently bought Blackfire. The blackfire is a good product, much thinner than the AG stuff and I imagine easy to clean off at washes. Looks more natural but still with a sheen. The AG stuff makes the tyre brush go black when trying to remove it.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I used yesterday AG Bumper Care on trim and rubber and I was very impressed, great product.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

It's either Driven VRL (smells so exotic) or my own trim burnish/sealant for that
Actually another brand most don't know is Auto Pro detail products Leather Lotion

I mix that with VRL and it's magnificent on interior and exterior rubber and vinyl
Wipe on, work in a little and walk away. No wiping off and it soaks into the material


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

I always buff the AG Bumper Care straight after appling it, and do give it a good going over but it still streaks... will have to try the 'buff half an hour later' method!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

can anyone recommend chemical boys new look trim gel or sonus tyre and bumper dressing ???


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

sonus is great, though ultima may be better as it's the opposite of sonus

Sonus - lots of silicone, some polymers
Ultima - lots of polymers, a little WB silicone

Wolfgang black diamond has always been great


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the chemical boys new look trim gel on my tyres and find it does a pretty good job. Not as much fly off as most and doesn't run down onto the wheels after the rain. It lasts between washes pretty well for me.

I also tried it on a few other bits of black trim but it didn't seem to last very well. My old AG bumper gel is much better for these bits.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

You can also use Autosmart Trim Wizard - after a few layers have been built up it looks really good.


----------



## MalcoMan (May 1, 2008)

Try Blue Blazes from Malco - Great for tyres,vinyl & leather.


----------

